# Kinect 2 et Parallels Desktop 15



## YSG (10 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro sous 10.14 et Parallels Desktop 15 sur lequel tourne Windows 10 (utilisation d'une partition BootCamp). 
Jusqu'à présent la Kinect 2 ne fonctionnait qu'avec la Partition BootCamp. Mais depuis la mise à jour de Parallels Desktop 15, DirectX 11 est enfin supporté. Et donc la Kinect devrait fonctionner sous Parallels Desktop 15. Or  "WDF KinectSensor Interface 0" ne démarre pas. 
Faut-il attendre Catalina pour que Parallels Desktop 15 soit complètement optimisé pour DirectX 11 ou bien y a t-il quelque chose à faire? Je précise que sur la partition Bootcamp, la Kinect 2 fonctionne très bien. Et que j'utilise cette même partition BootCamp en machine virtuelle avec Parallels Desktop 15. Donc les logiciels et pilotes utilisés sont les mêmes. La seule différence vient de Parallels Desktop et MacOS 10.14.

Quelqu'un a une petite idée? Ou a réussi à faire fonctionner sa Kinect 2 sous Parallels Desktop et MacOS 10.14?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## YSG (21 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, 

Je relance ma demande. 
J'ai trouvé cette information sur le site de MacGé : "À partir de cette version de Parallels Desktop, les trois dernières moutures de DirectX (9, 10 et 11) sont donc gérées exclusivement au travers de Metal, en remplacement d'OpenGL (lire Apple met OpenGL et OpenCL sur la touche au profit de Metal). Par contre si l'application Windows se repose sur OpenGL, c'est naturellement ce dernier qui est choisi par Parallels Desktop."

Dans mon cas, je suis sous Catalina avec Parallels Desktop 15. Mais la Kinect ne fonctionne pas avec la machine virtuelle. Je suis obligé de passer par Bootcamp, ce qui ne me satisfait pas. (Je désire rester dans mon univers Mac sur lequel j'utilise toutes mes autres applications). Pourtant PD15 prend en charge DirectX11. 
Avez-vous une solution pour rendre cette configuration active?

Merci.


----------



## YSG (21 Novembre 2019)

Pour plus de précision, USB Controller dit:
"Supported USB 3.0 port detected with unkonwn bandwidth. Kinect may or may not be compatible with your hardware."
Avec Bootcamp je n'ai pas ce message mais celui-ci : "Unknown USB 3.0 port detected. Your USB configuration may support Kinect for Windows". Et donc la Kinect 2 fonctionne sous Bootcamp mais pas sous PD15.
Une petite aide... Merci.


----------

